# Should I go lower?



## xMyLordx (Jul 28, 2020)

Just installed scale coilovers and 20mm spacers all around. Should I go lower? This is the wifey mobile I am modding FYI


----------



## ecrypted03 (Nov 4, 2010)

Looks great as it sits! How was the install?


----------



## badMotorist (Dec 6, 2020)

Find the tallest parking block and see how much clearance you have and lower more accordingly.


----------



## xMyLordx (Jul 28, 2020)

badMotorist said:


> Find the tallest parking block and see how much clearance you have and lower more accordingly.


lol great piece of advice!


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

You drive around with that cupcake on your car everywhere? NO? Well why use it here????


----------



## xMyLordx (Jul 28, 2020)

ecrypted03 said:


> Looks great as it sits! How was the install?


Install was a little difficult compared to your avg setups. This one lets you control your camber and also the dampening.


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

Looks great. 

How much lower can they go?
Are they the standard version here?
Any added options?


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

I dig it! I just ordered the same parts. Did you receive yours before the expected 5 week build time?


----------



## xMyLordx (Jul 28, 2020)

skydaman said:


> I dig it! I just ordered the same parts. Did you receive yours before the expected 5 week build time?


I believe a week early. Cant beat the quality for that price imo.


----------



## xMyLordx (Jul 28, 2020)

bboshart said:


> Looks great.
> 
> How much lower can they go?
> Are they the standard version here?
> Any added options?


I still have about 1.5 left I could go and yes these are the standard ones


----------



## SRTopDog (Jun 22, 2016)

xMyLordx said:


> Just installed scale coilovers and 20mm spacers all around. Should I go lower? This is the wifey mobile I am modding FYI
> View attachment 71174
> View attachment 71175


So to clarify, you installed the Scales coilover standard package, as well as 20mm wheels spacers at all four corners? Correct? If so, I think you have nailed it....any idea if the coilovers kit will void any suspension warranty issues? Also, did you have an alignment done following this? If not, why not? These Scorpions are some pricey tires....would worry about wear with the new set up.

Whose spacers did you use?

Looks great.


----------



## ACSRLINE (Oct 20, 2020)

xMyLordx said:


> I still have about 1.5 left I could go and yes these are the standard ones


How low are they set to.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

bboshart said:


> Looks great.
> 
> How much lower can they go?
> Are they the standard version here?
> Any added options?


I agree it looks good! Not sure about OP, but I got the standard with the gravitational bearing option. 



xMyLordx said:


> I believe a week early. Cant beat the quality for that price imo.


Thanks, I just received tracking # way ahead of schedule! Should be here this week for a weekend project. 

I picked up a Porsche Macan front caliper to test fitment, 4 pistons fronts would be nice in place of the single piston sliding deal on there now. 



SRTopDog said:


> So to clarify, you installed the Scales coilover standard package, as well as 20mm wheels spacers at all four corners? Correct? If so, I think you have nailed it....any idea if the coilovers kit will void any suspension warranty issues? Also, did you have an alignment done following this? If not, why not? These Scorpions are some pricey tires....would worry about wear with the new set up.
> 
> Whose spacers did you use?
> 
> Looks great.


Unless your dealer is EXTREMELY mod friendly I assume any suspension warranty is out the window. The 20" Pirellis are $800 a set, not hateful for a larger SUV.

Personally I got the ECS spacers with extended black wheel bolts.


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

skydaman said:


> I agree it looks good! Not sure about OP, but I got the standard with the gravitational bearing option.


That was the one option I was considering (and maybe stainless hardware) so definitely let us know how the install goes with those. And pics!


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

bboshart said:


> That was the one option I was considering (and maybe stainless hardware) so definitely let us know how the install goes with those. And pics!


Well I didn't wait until the weekend, UPS man arrived so I got to work. Install is easy, knocked it out this morning before work, took about 3 hours. If you've done any VW in the last decade or two its basically the same. The optional bearing lets the strut turn super easy so I think its a worthy upgrade. I think it may have even got rid of a little noise I had while turning at low speed. 

Didnt go terribly low yet, set them about halfway down, these have plenty of room to go lower. I like where the rear damping adjusters are, you can just reach in there and adjust the black knob near the OEM mount. The fronts are tucked under the rain tray so one more step but still easy to get to. 

I'm going to let it settle a bit, probably go about 1/2" lower.


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks for the detailed info. Looks great!

I put springs on my Golf R (so had to disassemble the front strut) so this should be easier since it’s a swap out, swap in.

The upper bearing also sounds like a worthy upgrade


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

To follow up, I lowered mine further over the weekend. Down 2" front, 3" rear on the standard version, (not low option) and still have room to go lower. Ride quality didn't change being lower which is nice. The floaty stock feeling is totally gone, but its not a harsh ride. So yes I think the OP should go lower! 

After the additional lowering my ACC/lane assist dig wig out and deactivate, but after some driving seems to have recalibrated and works fine.


----------



## SRTopDog (Jun 22, 2016)

skydaman said:


> I agree it looks good! Not sure about OP, but I got the standard with the gravitational bearing option.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And so yours are both height and damper adjustable at all four corners? Seems like a really nice set up. Where do you have the dampening set at and how do you adjust that? With the other scanner nut next to the height adjustment?

SB


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

Yes height and damper all around, I currently have it set soft for daily driving. I installed set at halfway per instructions and it was stiffer but they are easy to adjust. The fronts are under the rain tray, just remove the rubber trim molding piece (slides on and off) and reach in, the rears adjust at the top, the black knob is marked H<>S just reach in and turn it by hand.


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

skydaman said:


> To follow up, I lowered mine further over the weekend. Down 2" front, 3" rear on the standard version, (not low option) and still have room to go lower. Ride quality didn't change being lower which is nice. *The floaty stock feeling is totally gone, but its not a harsh ride*. So yes I think the OP should go lower!
> 
> After the additional lowering my ACC/lane assist dig wig out and deactivate, but after some driving seems to have recalibrated and works fine.


Besides looking better by getting rid of fender gap (subjective, I know) that is the best reason to swap to these coils. I’m not sure how VW made this vehicle feel so floaty yet so harsh over bumps. It doesn’t absorb impacts like it’s otherwise floaty feeling would suggest.


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

skydaman said:


> To follow up, I lowered mine further over the weekend. Down 2" front, 3" rear on the standard version, (not low option) and still have room to go lower. Ride quality didn't change being lower which is nice. The floaty stock feeling is totally gone, but its not a harsh ride. So yes I think the OP should go lower!
> 
> After the additional lowering my ACC/lane assist dig wig out and deactivate, but after some driving seems to have recalibrated and works fine.


Let’s see it now!!


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

Frstrtdmac said:


> Let’s see it now!!


I will once it stops raining. I'm going to drop the front a tad more when I do the brakes, its pretty even right now, but want a little rake so when I load up the back it doesn't look odd. 

If I recall my stock measurement was ~33.5 from ground to top of the wheel arch, now its 30.25.


----------



## somd (Feb 2, 2017)

Enjoying this thread. I’ve been thinking about bigger rims and tires to fill the wheel gap, but because of the limited front to back clearance in the wheel wells, really only option is to lower the Atlas. Going to need tires in the fall, so probably go to a 265/50/20 AT, 20mm rear and 15mm front spacers and these coilovers. Keep my stock 20”s for now though, try to keep to my $2K - $2,500 budget.

Skydaman, Any chance we can get some angle pics also?


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

Current height:


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

skydaman said:


> Current height:
> View attachment 77103


Looks so nice!! I bet it rides much better (tighter)... now all you need is wheels and tires


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

Frstrtdmac said:


> Looks so nice!! I bet it rides much better (tighter)... now all you need is wheels and tires


Thanks! Yes it is much better, can actually turn without feeling like its going to flip over now. The nose lift on acceleration and nose dive on braking was terrible and now gone. 

Think I'm going to hold off on tires until I use these up a bit. But I can see going to a wider tire as I can make these squeal a good bit in a turn.


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

can you take measurements now? How far is the side panels from the ground? Any ideas of how much ground clearance you have now?
What was the total drop ?


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

skydaman said:


> Thanks! Yes it is much better, can actually turn without feeling like its going to flip over now. The nose lift on acceleration and nose dive on braking was terrible and now gone.
> 
> Think I'm going to hold off on tires until I use these up a bit. But I can see going to a wider tire as I can make these squeal a good bit in a turn.


Sorry for all the questions but since you are the most responsive on here...

1. You mentioned earlier that ACC/lane assist messed up but it working again. Have you tried Travel Assist? Does that work as intended? Is ACC/LA still working properly? I dread having to go through the re-calibration at the dealer.

2. How is Area View (360 cameras) and Park Assist? Do they still all line up and work as intended? I would assume so unless the rake of the vehicle is way off from stock. And do the Park Assist sensors work as intended even though they are lower to the ground? Mine freak out now if I go up too steep of an incline and it thinks I'm running into a curb.

Basically, do all systems work as they should after the drop? Thanks.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

Frstrtdmac said:


> can you take measurements now? How far is the side panels from the ground? Any ideas of how much ground clearance you have now?
> What was the total drop ?


Roughly a 3" drop maybe a tad more, its 29.8-30" from ground to wheel well trim. I believe stock was 33.25-33.5" in that range. Not sure on exact ground clearance but it still seems like plenty.



bboshart said:


> Sorry for all the questions but since you are the most responsive on here...
> 
> 1. You mentioned earlier that ACC/lane assist messed up but it working again. Have you tried Travel Assist? Does that work as intended? Is ACC/LA still working properly? I dread having to go through the re-calibration at the dealer.
> 
> ...


The day I put the coilovers on the ACC/LA system wigged out a bit, next day or two everything sorted itself out and everything has worked fine since. I didnt notice any issues with the 360 cameras. I'm not a big fan of park assist so I don't really use it, but the distance sensors themselves work fine. Mine does beep coming out of my driveway, guess I'm closer to the angled skirt coming off the street now but it doesnt make a peep as I go up and down the parking garage ramps at work.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

Found this today poking around in OBD-11, I changed them to reflect the new ~760mm, not sure what it impacts but being correct can't be too bad.


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

skydaman said:


> Found this today poking around in OBD-11, I changed them to reflect the new ~760mm, not sure what it impacts but being correct can't be too bad.
> 
> View attachment 77814


Maybe this could solve some of the ACC issues?

side note, how do u like OBD11? Thinking of getting the unit and doing some long coding if possible


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

Frstrtdmac said:


> Maybe this could solve some of the ACC issues?
> 
> side note, how do u like OBD11? Thinking of getting the unit and doing some long coding if possible


I didnt have any issues before adjusting it, but shouldn't hurt. I’ll see if anything changes.

OBD-11 is great other than requiring android and an internet connection to work. I’ve adjusted a ton of stuff from accelerator and brake pedal feel, removed the menu and nav blocked while driving, increased traction,adjusting the lane assist delay, turning off drl’s, etc.. its all fairly seamless to do.


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

skydaman said:


> I didnt have any issues before adjusting it, but shouldn't hurt. I’ll see if anything changes.
> 
> OBD-11 is great other than requiring android and an internet connection to work. I’ve adjusted a ton of stuff from accelerator and brake pedal feel, removed the menu and nav blocked while driving, increased traction,adjusting the lane assist delay, turning off drl’s, etc.. its all fairly seamless to do.


Do you have to have android? Is iOS have same capability?


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

Frstrtdmac said:


> Do you have to have android? Is iOS have same capability?


It seems to only fully work with android. I use it with my tablet instead of my phone. They claim some of it works with ios but didnt for me. I got mine from ECS with the pro code.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

After a little more research I think that adaptation is mainly for Audi's air ride adjustment. But they took the time to set it for the Atlas ride height, I didn't notice any changes after adjusting it.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

Despite being 3” lower it aligned without any trouble or additional parts, steering angle reset without issue, good to go.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

xMyLordx said:


> Should I go lower? This is the wifey mobile I am modding FYI


That's the question you should ask her, after all she's the one who has to deal with it.


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

skydaman said:


> Thanks! Yes it is much better, can actually turn without feeling like its going to flip over now. The nose lift on acceleration and nose dive on braking was terrible and now gone.
> 
> Think I'm going to hold off on tires until I use these up a bit. But I can see going to a wider tire as I can make these squeal a good bit in a turn.


Did you notice the brake and acceleration dive reduce even at a higher height when you first put them on? I don't want to drastically lower but maybe knock 0.5" - 1" off at most while reducing the squat/dive motion. Thanks for any feedback you can provide.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

mtbsteve said:


> Did you notice the brake and acceleration dive reduce even at a higher height when you first put them on? I don't want to drastically lower but maybe knock 0.5" - 1" off at most while reducing the squat/dive motion. Thanks for any feedback you can provide.


Yes the ride has stayed the same no matter the height.


----------



## ojeffrey (Jan 25, 2016)

Just ordered the Scale coilovers and really like the stance!! Any chance you can share the setting for the front and the back (Scale's engraved scaling system)? Thanks in advance.



xMyLordx said:


> Just installed scale coilovers and 20mm spacers all around. Should I go lower? This is the wifey mobile I am modding FYI
> View attachment 71174
> View attachment 71175


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

ojeffrey said:


> Just ordered the Scale coilovers and really like the stance!! Any chance you can share the setting for the front and the back (Scale's engraved scaling system)? Thanks in advance.


I would PM @skydaman. He is very responsive in answering questions regarding his coilover setup (Scale also). The OP seems to not be on here much.


----------



## ojeffrey (Jan 25, 2016)

bboshart said:


> I would PM @skydaman. He is very responsive in answering questions regarding his coilover setup (Scale also). The OP seems to not be on here much.


Thanks. Appreciate the advice!


----------

